# 1980 Foretravel Motorhome w/CAT 3208 Diesel Engine, 32k Miles, SALVAGE TITLE - $3500



## Deleted member 24782 (May 9, 2020)

I just put this up for sale in the Sacramento area if anyone is interested.

https://sacramento.craigslist.org/rvs/d/elk-grove-1980-foretravel-motorhome-cat/7121493956.html


----------



## Tundratraintraveler (Jul 3, 2020)

Brodiesel710 said:


> I just put this up for sale in the Sacramento area if anyone is interested.
> 
> https://sacramento.craigslist.org/rvs/d/elk-grove-1980-foretravel-motorhome-cat/7121493956.html
> View attachment 55560


Did you ever get rid of this ol girl or is it still for sale?


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Jul 3, 2020)

Someone is buying it Monday, you probably don't want it honestly! But your in Sacramento though?


----------

